# Treadmill motor lathe swap



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 9, 2006)

I know this has been done a lot and I am searching around a bit but not finding as much info as I thought I would. I am sure this has been played with on other forums as well. Can someone point me in the direction of the best write ups to do this? Thanks.


----------



## Dario (Aug 9, 2006)

Apparently what I posted is not what you are looking for.


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 9, 2006)

Tom helped me to convert my PSI lathe to a VS using a treadmill motor.  I posted the photos and comments which you should be able to find using the search function.  It was a while ago so search the archives.  It works great and I would never use an non-VS lathe again.  I can go from 30 rpm to just under 3000 without changing the belt.  At very low speeds it does not have much torque but that has never been an issue.  Usually at the low speeds I am applying a finish and not trying to make any cuts.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 9, 2006)

Dan, can you post a photo of your set up? I have a line on a treadmill that I am going to pick up, Not sure about the details yet, but it is free and worst case, I will have a couple rollers for roller stands for the shop!

I am not looking to buy a set up, but for details about what has worked, control details, pulley size ect..


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 9, 2006)

Read this and let me know if you have any other questions. BTW Dario your post was relevent.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13020&SearchTerms=motor


----------



## joeyh (Aug 9, 2006)

Lee, 
I've also been searching on how to do a variable speed conversion, and here is another arfticle that also came up.

http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=10288&SearchTerms=variable,speed,conversion


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 9, 2006)

FYI I have gone thru all the posts here on IAP, and looked at a few other sites, I was thinking there may be a few sites I don't know of and would save hours of Google searching. []


This is a reply I got back form the guy who has the treadmill.

"I have a perfectly functional Weslo Cadence SR12 in North Woodstock.

This has an electronic switch that controls the speed of the motor - I think it is analog pulse based SCR rather than digital if that matters.  I am guessing you just want a variable speed motor out of this.  If you want a working treadmill, well, it does that now.

The controls probably do not lend themselves to a compact panel, as there is a digital timer and choice of exercise patterns involved.  I do not know if you could toss that feature and just get to the basic speed control.  But you can just run at any speed for as long as you want, so functionally that should work.  I have the manual somewhere but I do not think the schematic is there, just pictures of a wiring harness"


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 9, 2006)

Dario, your info was good, I do appreciate it. Just wanted to note that I did look thru IAP for posts. (Although, on of those links I missed somehow...)


----------



## KenV (Aug 10, 2006)

Try here http://www.surpluscenter.com

Go to electrical and look at the DC motors.  Easiest is to use the 90 volt DC with the 90/180 volt controllers.

The price goes up with the size --  and they sell several different treadmill motors.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 11, 2006)

Yer confusin' me, folks. [?] What are you talking about? [?] I understand converting something to a variable speed motor. But a treadmill motor is an oxymoron. A treadmill, by definition doesn't have a motor unless you count the person or animal powering the thing as the motor. I have an old Roy Underhill video where he is turning chess pieces on a treadmill lathe. The set-up is not unlike the old sewing machines that were foot operated. This was an up and down cam deal, not the belt type treadmill.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman1776_
> <br />Yer confusin' me, folks. [?] What are you talking about? [?] I understand converting something to a variable speed motor. But a treadmill motor is an oxymoron. A treadmill, by definition doesn't have a motor unless you count the person or animal powering the thing as the motor. I have an old Roy Underhill video where he is turning chess pieces on a treadmill lathe. The set-up is not unlike the old sewing machines that were foot operated. This was an up and down cam deal, not the belt type treadmill.



I believe that word would be treadle.


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 11, 2006)

?!?!?

Do a search on treadmill motors.


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 11, 2006)

I set up a Shopsmith and a buffing system  using DC motors a year or so ago.  I do not believe these parts are still available but it may provide some ideas in setting something up.

If anyone finds a source for the style motor in the links please let me know where to find them.

Thanks
Chuckie


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Aug 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Got me there. [:I] But, still, wats a motor have to do with a treadmill?


----------



## dfurlano (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe that people that run (or walk) on a treadmill want the experience to be as close to actually running (or walking) as possible.  If there isn't a motor to move the belt then you need far more energy and can't go as fast or far.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh, well the parts are in [] Cost to date, $0.00 (well, I did have to make a 15 mile round trip to pick it up)

The treadmill has a pro date of 1997 and the original owner confessed to not using it all too much. The motor is out and is a 2 1/2 hp 17.2 amp (7099 rpm) [:0] Motor and it has been bench tested before and after removal. There is also a nice chunk of the frame I will cut out for the motor mount, this will fit into a mortice under the table so it is cleaner. I also gained a nice piece of laminate covered 3/4" MDF and a sweet roller for a stand I will make for it, free table saw out feed! [] I have not dug into the controls yet to see what I want to use, the speed control is seperate and I can change it to a rotery knob eaisly. The rest may be harder..  I did get the pulley off the motor so that made me happy, not I have to figure out what to do for a pulley set up.

I have a few questions. What "ideal" pulley sizes should be used on both ends? I plan to keep the 4 stack at the headstock (I have to to be honest) What pulley should I run on, and what size to drive from the motor. Next, the motor had a heavy cast iron pulley that may of served as a fan, do I need to worry about a fan on this motor if it is out in the open? And last, but not least, the motor hooks to a choke before running to the controler, what is the purpose of that?

Here are some photos..


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 12, 2006)

Oh, and today get this... I had left a nice looking slimline in a velvet sleeve for the guy as a thank you for the treadmill. I got an e-mail this morning, he wants to order 12 pens for gifts []


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Aug 18, 2006)

Just a little VS swap update... I have ordered the perfect piece for this swap, I like things to look like they were factory built, so I broke down and ordered this decal from the Oneway lathe corp. Little more than I wanted to spend ($20.00 shipped) but the overall effect will be well worth it when I am done. I will need to buy or make the proper sized box to fit it and then apply the needed switches to it. This box will be mounted much the same way they do with the oneway lathes.


----------

